# transfer MP3 recordings to CD



## bobtracie (Aug 12, 2003)

I can record cassettes to my MP3 using the line-in recording. I can play the recordings on my MP3. I can find the files on my computer. They don't specify a file type, they are just called "file." When I copy the files to CD, I get a message on the CD player there is no audio. Is there a way to change the file ext so they will copy as music files? Is there another way to transfer MP3 recordings to CD? Ultimately, I want to be able to play the music that is now on cassette in the CD player in my car. I read a similar thread about burning CDs but it talked about audacity and I'm not familiar with that, I'm trying to use MP3. Thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to configure the burning application for audio disks.

What burning application are you using? If you're trying to use the Windows built-in burning, try one of these free ones.

DeepBurner

CDburnerXP

ImgBurn

BurnAtOnce


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Unless your car CD supports MP3 files, your burner program will need to convert them to .CDA. 

Also your car CD player will need to recognise burnt CD's, some earlier ones would not do so. (The reflective properties of a "bought" CD and a burned CD are very different)


----------



## bobtracie (Aug 12, 2003)

I think I'm just using the CD write wizard on my computer, not a specific burning application. Thanks for the tip, I'll try using one of the ones you mentioned and see how it goes.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

What ever you use choose make 'Audio CD' from the options.


----------



## bobtracie (Aug 12, 2003)

Now I have CDBurnerXP loaded and the screen comes up and it all makes sense. However, when I select one of the MP3 line-in recordings to burn, those files do not show. I still think there's something not right with the file extensions. How do I access those files to burn them to CD?


----------



## bobtracie (Aug 12, 2003)

I did choose make audio CD, that made the most sense to me.


----------



## bobtracie (Aug 12, 2003)

I found one file that would show, so I selected it, added it, and tried to burn it to audio CD using CDburnerXP. I got this error message:

error while writing Audio CD: Open the file C:/Documents and Settings/Owner/My Documents/My Music/LINE-2005-06-05_23h38m33s.wma with audio file converter has failed!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well maybe it's a problem with the mp3 player's recordings. It looks like they are WMA files. Do they play properly on your computer? You could try to convert them to WAV first with this free app.

http://www.nch.com.au/switch/index.html?ref=google&ref2=switchwav&gclid=CNGzm6767IkCFQ6kWAodpicLJw

For much better results you could record from your cassette deck direct to your computer using your sound card's line in, saving them as WAV files and then burning to CD. You could use Audacity (free) for this.


----------



## bobtracie (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes, the files play ok on my computer. I do get this message from Windows Media Player, though:

"The selected file has an extension that is not recognized by Windows Media Player, but the Player may still be able to play it. Because the extension is unknown by the Player, you should be sure that the file comes from a trustworthy source. Do you want the Player to try to play the file?"

When I click Yes, it plays ok. 
However, I can play only one song at a time this way, not an entire album.

I'll try your idea of recording direct to computer.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> Because the extension is unknown by the Player,


What is the extension? Type in a song title.


----------



## bobtracie (Aug 12, 2003)

My son & I looked yesterday and we could not find extensions on these files anywhere in my computer. I now have audacity downloaded and I found line-in on the computer. I looked around in audacity a bit, thinking I would just start over and record directly into the computer as you suggested, but I can't figure out how to even start recording with audacity.


----------



## bobtracie (Aug 12, 2003)

"Light" -- no extension
in the "properties" dialog box it says file type: file


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/onlinehelp-1.2/

http://www.audiotoolers.com/ourfaqs/vinyl_1.html


----------



## bobtracie (Aug 12, 2003)

I've read the manual, and followed all the steps to record. I even named the track. However, I have no sound. I did check the control panel on my computer and made sure mute was turned off and volume turned on. I checked preferences in audacity to make sure the audio device matched the one in my computer and that I was recording in stereo. It appears it is recording. However, I have no sound. Then I stopped the recording, exported it as a WAV file, and tried to play it on Windows Media Player, still no sound. I'm not sure where to look or what to do next. ?


----------



## Naso256 (Jan 6, 2007)

bobtracie said:


> Ultimately, I want to be able to play the music that is now on cassette in the CD player in my car. I read a similar thread about burning CDs but it talked about audacity and I'm not familiar with that, I'm trying to use MP3. Thank you.


This link would be of help to do exactly what you need. http://www.fleximusic.com/support/cd01.htm


----------



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

I have used a free program called Audiograbber with no problem many times.


----------

